# Comparison Of The Cytotoxic Potential Of Cigarette Smoke And Electronic Cigarette Vapour Extract On



## Alex (20/5/14)

Published in International Journal of Environmental Research and Public Health.

Researchers from Onassis Cardiac Surgery Center in Greece and Abich
Toxicological Laboratory in Italy, lead by principle investigator Dr
Konstantinos Farsalinos evaluated the cytotoxic potential of 20
different e-cigarette liquids (in vapor form) on cultured cardiac cells.
Importantly, vapor was produced by using a commercially available
e-cigarette device. Moreover, the effects of vapor produced using a
new-generation high voltage device was examined for the first time. For
comparison, the effects of tobacco cigarette smoke were also evaluated.
The results of the study showed that e-cigarette vapor was by far less
cytotoxic than tobacco cigarette smoke, with most of the samples showing
absolutely no adverse effects on the cells. http://www.mdpi.com/1660-4601/..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/14)

Dr Farsalinos rocks!

@Tom told me to check him out a few months ago 

and ever since then it seems this guy is doing the most research of this kind into vaping

I think we need him to make an appearance on our forum

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz (21/5/14)

thanks for the great info @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/5/14)

Thank you @Alex, little bid of good news and some good info to spread around

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

